# Female Black Pigeon 10 years old



## cryllc82 (Feb 11, 2015)

Hi, I am looking to re home my 10 year old female pigeon. I recently gave birth to my 1st (and last) baby a month ago and I'm having no time to take care of her. I hand raised this pigeon from a chick. She had a mate up until 3 years ago when he suddenly died. She desperately wants a new mate and is very sweet. She is especially fond of men but loves everyone! If someone could help me out and her I would pay for the shipment of her to you. She is very healthy. I work full time and having a baby has left me not taking and giving her very much needed attention.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Where are you located?

Terry


----------



## cryllc82 (Feb 11, 2015)

West Virginia-Huntington area


----------



## MicheleK (Nov 8, 2013)

Do you still have the pigeon?


----------



## montvaleplace (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm interested


----------



## 95SPORTSTER (Jun 30, 2011)

Sorry folks should have posted that I have adopted this awesome lady!


View attachment 31866


View attachment 31867


View attachment 31868


View attachment 31869


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

She looks happy at her new home, you'll have to take her on a ride with you so she can get in the wind.
Dave


----------

